# Concealer - darker, lighter or the same?



## -VC- (Mar 27, 2008)

What shade do you actually need in a concealer - darker or lighter than skin/foundation? Or do you require the same shade?

I use NW20 in concealer (select moisturecover) but, usually, NW15 in foundation. I've been told not to use a lighter shade because it only emphasizes dark areas, etc. But, I've also been told not to use a darker shade, like I'm doing now.

I'm so confused lol - I would also love to know what colour to use. If salmon/pink is the best shade, why don't MAC do one?

One last thing - would I use the same shade concealer for covering my dark circles (under eyes) as I would for covering, say, a pimple or blemish?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Aquilah (Mar 27, 2008)

Generally concealer is lighter than foundation, and one shade lighter than your skintone. Although, some say it should be the same color as your skintone.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Mar 27, 2008)

I prefer doing it the same color as the skin tone but in a salmon shade.

i could not tell you why mac doesnt make one cause i really only buy mac eye shadows.

as for concealing other parts i use a diffrent concealer, cause my under eye circles come out greenish-purple so i use the red-ish concealier. where as blemishes come up red so that conceiler would ust ecenuate it. i know a lot of people say you are suposed to use the green in those cases but i just use one shade lighter than go over it with my foundation.


----------



## bmichlig (Mar 28, 2008)

For covering reddish spots, I use a concealer that matches the depth of my skin but is slightly yellower (yellow works to cancel out red, but is softer and easier to blend than a green can be).

For under my eyes, I use a concealer that is the same or just *slightly* deeper than my skintone. I'm super pale, so there really isn't anything lighter than my skin, unless i go white white, and that looks goofy. Also, my undereye are is slightly blue but paler than the rest of my face, so going a little deeper works well for me, balances that area with the rest of my face.


----------



## CellyCell (Mar 28, 2008)

For covering spots, I'd recommend the shade closes to your skin color.

For undereye, a shade lighter. People say a shade lighter in concealer but it always looks so odd when covering blemishes!


----------



## laurreenn (Mar 28, 2008)

you're supposed to use concealer lighter than your skintone because it's supposed to balance out your dark circles. i also have concealers that are the same color. but when i use the concealer that is lighter than my skin, i always go over it with foundation.


----------



## La_Mari (Mar 28, 2008)

I do use a shade lighter covering a blemish, but I put loose powder over my face anyways, so I think it turns out pretty even. I don't use powder under my eyes cause it only makes it super dry and old.



Just liquid concealer from L'oreal.


----------



## CoverGirl (Mar 28, 2008)

I never use lighter b/c I just end up looking pasty.



It might work if you have medium/darker skin though.


----------



## viciousedge (Mar 28, 2008)

I have to use the same color as my skin tone! They don't really make anything lighter.


----------



## shimmerE (Mar 29, 2008)

i think it is good to go a little lighter if you have to... but i like to get the same color... i use Prescriptives foundation and conceler, which match perfectly together... Px makes it so easy...


----------



## Leza1121 (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi:

My favorite concealers are by Eve Pearl (salmon based) and Kryolan's DermaColor (which is a paramedical concealor). Both of these items are kept in my pro mua kit. As mentioned earlier, the best thing to do is find one with good coverage.


----------



## -VC- (Mar 29, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Leza1121* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi:
My favorite concealers are by Eve Pearl (salmon based) and Kryolan's DermaColor (which is a paramedical concealor). Both of these items are kept in my pro mua kit. As mentioned earlier, the best thing to do is find one with good coverage.

I think the Eve Pearl concealer is the one I've been looking for - I'm pretty sure I saw it on a YouTube video and she was explaining how green concealers don't work with 'blue' looking dark areas, etc. I don't think we can get her range here, though




Thanks to everyone for your advice


----------



## vivian3685 (Mar 30, 2008)

i use little lighter tone.


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Mar 30, 2008)

I have a 3 different colored mineral concealers, peach-colored, green and yellow, which I use for different purposes. The green one corrects the redness, the peach one is for my pigmented spots and scars and the yellow one is for the under-eye area.


----------



## laurreenn (Mar 30, 2008)

the three concealers ColdDayInHell referenced are my three staple concealers as well. i can't live without green concealer.


----------

